# Falle bei Facebook.com



## Majoschi (9 April 2009)

Auch schöne Seiten wie *Facebook.com* können fiese Fallen enthalten, und wenn es auch nur von Werbepartnern sind. 

Masche: Man schaut sich durch seine Aktivitäten und bekommt die Nachicht:

(...einer deiner Feunde...) fordert dich zum *IQ-Quiz*!
er hat 121 Punkte. Bist du schlauer als er?

Anklicken überschreibt aktuelles Facebook-Fenster und bringt dich auf die IQ-Testseite.
Der Test ist schnell gemacht, danach soll man seine Handynummer eingeben, um die Ergebinisse zugeschick zu bekommen.

Übersehnt bitte den * beim Abschicken nicht, ist nur grau und auch recht klein unten beschrieben:

*Rückzahlung der Kosten erfolgt bei fehlender/falscher PIN-Eingabe. Andernfalls erhältst Du max. 3 Spiele pro Woche. Das visionclubgamez Abo kostet 2,99€/Spiel (max. 8,97/Woche inkl. 19% MwSt.). Es gelten die gültigen Internetkosten (WAP, GPRS) deines Providers. Eine Kündigung ist jederzeit per SMS möglich. Hierzu eine SMS mit stop visionclubgamez an die 40500 senden. Mehr Produkte findest Du auf [noparse]Handyspiele, Klingeltöne, Logos und Videos von BobMobile.de. [/noparse]

weiter gehts:
*Gib hier Dein Passwort ein!*

 Das Passwort kommt ca. 30 Sekunden nach Eingabe Deiner Handynummer per SMS.



 Problem:
 Habs mal mit meiner alten prepaidnummer ausprobiert, doch da kam keine SMS an, *also Passwort 123456 eingetippt, und das war wohl richtig.*
*Fertig!*

Du bekommst den Download Link nun auf Dein Handy geschickt!

ich warte noch darauf ob jetzt was kommt, fragwürdig weil das Handy 20 CT guthaben und weder Wap noch GPRS-fahig ist.



schönere Beschreibung findet wann wenn man abzocke und facebook bei google sucht. dreist ist das diese Werbung dich gezielt mit Leuten aus deiner Freundesliste anspricht.

Wenn man drauf reinfällt bitte sofort Kündigen und Mehrwertdienste vom Anbieter sperren lassen.



mfG Majo



P.S. ist übrigens nicht mir, sondern meiner Freundin passiert. Sie hat mir dann die Hölle heiss gemacht dass ich sie mit diesem blöden IQ-Quiz reingelegt hätte, dabei hab ich das nie gemacht. egal.

PPS: schliesst man das Fenster/registerkarte erschein frechereise noch nen nettes Javascript:
Möchten Sie wirklich diese Seite verlassen?
...diverse Werbung für weiter Abo's....
Klick Abbrechen und finde es heraus!


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 April 2009)

*AW: Falle bei Facebook.com*

ich suche dringend einen screenshot oder ähnliches von diesem IQ-Test!


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 April 2009)

*AW: Falle bei Facebook.com*

Danke


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 April 2009)

*AW: Falle bei Facebook.com*

ich habe mich da mal umgesehen...
Diese Frage, ob ich den Zugriff auf meine persönlichen Daten zulassen möchte, fand ich nett. Facebook = A***-Gefahr nuja, Die S-Brüder halt...


----------



## Majoschi (24 April 2009)

*AW: Falle bei Facebook.com*

Und es geht weiter... scheinbar achten die Firmen nichtmehr so genau darauf welche Werbepartner sie sich ins Land holen. So auch Gameforge Productions GmbH, die z.B. kostenlose Onlinespiele anbieten, aber auch die Möglichkeit auf Premiumspiele bietet.

Gesehen bei Gladiatus.de:
Dort gelten Rubine als Premiumzahlungsmittel, die man über alle möglichen Quellen käuflich erwerben kann, bisher nichts dran auszusetzen. bis auf das:
*Neu* Jetzt kostenlos Rubine erhalten!
Draufgeklickt kommt man zu den Zahlungsoptionen, wo zwischen Kreditkarte und Paypal auch Offerpal, Jetzt Rubine kostenlos holen!, zu finden ist.
Weiter geklickt kommt man auf eine absurde auswahl von "kostenlosen" Angeboten , Rubine ohne Kreditkarte. Unter anderen wartet dort auf einen:
Hadyabbos (9€/Woche) von bobmobile, Jamba usw.
Meinungsumfragen, Produkttestseiten und Gewinnspiele, die wirklich alle persönlichen Daten abfragen

und wiedermal bleibt einem nichts weiter übrig als zu Warnen:
nichts ist kostenlos, auch wenn es den Anschein hat, auch persönliche Daten haben mitlerweile einen Marktwert!


----------



## Doodle (27 April 2009)

*AW: Falle bei Facebook.com*

hallo
ich hab eine frage:

was kommt auf dem Bildschim nachdem man die handnummer eingegeben hat?
eine neue seite? wird gesagt, dass eine sms geschickt wurde? ist da das eingbefeld für die pin?

bitt um antworten, würde mi echt helfen.

liebe grüße


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 April 2009)

*AW: Falle bei Facebook.com*

Meinst du das?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/276616-post1.html


> weiter gehts:
> Gib hier Dein Passwort ein!
> Das Passwort kommt ca. 30 Sekunden nach Eingabe Deiner Handynummer per SMS.
> 
> ...


----------



## Doodle (27 April 2009)

*AW: Falle bei Facebook.com*

das "weiter gehts gib hi dein passwort ein" steht also auf dem bildshirm?
wie groß steht das da ungefähr?
doofe frge, ih weiß, ber ih müsste ds wissen.

danke für die antwort


----------



## Majoschi (29 April 2009)

*AW: Falle bei Facebook.com*

kann zwar keine Bilder anhängen, wenn du den Test aber mal machen willst:
hab nen werbelink bei horoskop-online.com beim Jahreshorosop gefunden, der zu diesem schönen Test führt.
Und das beste daran ist: :scherzkeks:
Firefox hat diese Webseite daran gehindert, 2 Pop-upFenster zu öffnen. :dafuer:

sollte es öfters geben, dass so ein Mist geblockt wird.


----------



## webwatcher (1 Mai 2009)

*AW: Falle bei Facebook.com*

verbraucherrechtliches…  Bob Mobile lockt bei Facebook in Vertragsfalle


----------



## Majoschi (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: Falle bei Facebook.com*



webwatcher schrieb:


> verbraucherrechtliches… Bob Mobile lockt bei Facebook in Vertragsfalle


 
das wird auch Zeit dass die mal warnen...
am besten gefällt mir der Kommentar vom Bob-Mobile-Sprecher


> “Was die Kosten der Software-Applikation anbelangt, so werden diese in den von Ihnen angesprochenen Werbemaßnahmen im Rahmen eines Abos vertrieben. Die Abo-Konditionen werden dabei vor Vertragsschluss deutlich kommuniziert.” Peralta verweist auf ein Sternchen, das neben dem “Bestätigen”-Button plaziert ist: “Insbesondere ist der ‘*’-Verweis auf die Konditionen bei einem Monitor mit üblicher Auflösung ohne Herunterscrollen sichtbar.”


 
aber ich seh grad dass die den test geändert haben... alter Schwede, jetzt sieht sogar der test Facebook ähnlich.
kann mal jemand paar Bilder machen und reinstellen ?
scheint auch nen andere Anbieter zu sein?


> *AGB: *
> Kostenloses Klingelton-Angebot gilt nur für kompatible Mobilteile bei *T-Mobile, Vodafone, E-Plus, O2, Debitel und Mobilcom*. IQ-tipps-SMS-Nachrichten werden an Benutzer von angeboten. Ich bestätige, dass ich einen Abonnement-Service von Handy Klingeltone SMS's IQ-tipps abonniere indem ich meine Handynummer und die mir von Ihnen von dieser Webseite zugesandte PIN-Nummer eingebe und auf "Absenden" klicke, woraufhin ich drei mal pro Woche IQ-tipps erhalte. Ich bestätige auch, dass ich die AGBs gelesen und verstanden habe und ich stimme zu, rechtlich an die AGBs gebunden zu sein. Ich bestätige, dass ich (1) mindestens achtzehn (18) Jahre alt bin UND (2) das gesetzliche Mindestalter erreicht habe um den AGBs zuzustimmen bzw. dass ich die Genehmigung meiner Eltern habe, diese Internetseite zu nutzen und mich anzumelden. Ich verstehe, dass mir für die Dienstleistung eine Gebühr in Höhe von *EUR 4.99 wöchentlich für* falls mein Anbieter *T-MOBILE, VODAFONE, E-PLUS, O2, DEBITEL UND MOBILCOM* ist. berechnet wird. Diese Gebühr wird dem Handykonto oder Prepaidkonto berechnet bzw. davon abgebucht, bis ich "*STOP*" an 50555 schicke um das Abo zu kündigen. Zur Kündigung des Abos texten Sie jederzeit das Word "STOP" an 50555. Für Kundenberatung schicken Sie eine E-Mail an [email protected] oder rufen Sie an: 01805905180. 0,14€/ Min.a.d. Festnetz, andere Mobilfunkpreise möglich.


-> grau auf weiss, und nur duch scrollen zu sehen :scherzkeks:

im übrigen ist da kein '*' am weiterbutten, der auf den Preis unten hinweist! 
Wer das nicht was für den Webwatcher und die Verbraucherzentralen?
mfG Majo


----------



## Reducal (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: Falle bei Facebook.com*



Majoschi schrieb:


> Wer das nicht was die Verbraucherzentralen?


Nachdem es auf verbraucherrechtliches.de steht, kann man versichert sein, dass sich die vzbv.de bereits um die Angelegenheit kümmert.


----------



## Majoschi (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: Falle bei Facebook.com*

Naja, der Artikel bezieht sich aber noch auf den "alten" IQ-Test, der neue ist wesendlich fieser als Falle zu erkennen, auch die Sachen mit dem fehlenden '*' ist neu.
Hab auf der Verbraucherseite mal nen Kommentar hinterlassen....
Tja auch die Abzocker schlafen nicht.


----------



## webwatcher (9 Mai 2009)

*AW: Falle bei Facebook.com*

verbraucherrechtliches…  OLG Köln: Ausufernde Einwilligung in Telefonwerbung bei Gewinnspiel unwirksam


----------



## Majoschi (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: Falle bei Facebook.com*

der Vollständigkeit halber hab ich mir mal den Link zu dem iq-test angeschaut.

an stellen wo ein ... steht waren immer Vor und Zuname von Mitgliedern der Freundesliste drin, die unter den Jeweiligen Bildern angezeigt wurden.

http:// sochr.com/i.php?age=June+27%2C+1986&fname0=...+...&fname1=...+...&fname2=...+...&fname3=...+...&fpic0=http%3A%2F%2Fprofile.ak.facebook.com%2Fv230%2F1886%2F108%2Fq543390329_8932.jpg&fpic1=http%3A%2F%2Fprofile.ak.facebook.com%2Fv229%2F1488%2F38%2Fq615872898_9093.jpg&fpic2=http%3A%2F%2Fprofile.ak.facebook.com%2Fv228%2F317%2F81%2Fq1571701097_3761.jpg&fpic3=http%3A%2F%2Fprofile.ak.facebook.com%2Fv229%2F1461%2F44%2Fq653110108_7941.jpg&gender=female&name=...+...&nx=1572343179&p=108&pic=&size=728x90&tag=i&fb_sig_in_iframe=1&fb_sig_
locale=de_DE&fb_sig_in_new_facebook=1&fb_sig_time=1242300870.2955&fb_sig_added=1&fb_sig_profile_update_
time=1238517807&fb_sig_expires=1242306000&fb_sig_user=1572343179&fb_sig_session_key=2.ryKSkGTRpE_2oKHJxzoZ8A__.3600.1242306000-1572343179&fb_sig_ext_perms=auto_publish_recent_activity&fb_sig_api_
key=fe0e0eeb3f6a15a571175407ef9bcee2&fb_sig_app_id=14266195956&fb_sig=decb64f966996c52268fdb39fd81c8ed

das Leerzeichen nach den http ist absicht...

also wenn ich mir mal ansehe, mit wieviel Hingabe dieser Link, der nun echt lang ist, getippt wurde, muss ich sagen: respekt!
Der Link sollzte eigendlich beweisen dass facebook die eingegebenden Daten 3. Zugänglich macht, aber das hat man nun davon wenn man dort nen "normalen" Test macht und die datensicherheitsfrage mit ja beantwortet...


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: Falle bei Facebook.com*

sochr.com = social hour ("it pays to be social"), siehe bereits bei premiummobile.com hier
drunter steht Facebook als Partner.
whois ist Müll


----------



## Tabaco (29 September 2009)

*AW: Falle bei Facebook.com*

Hi Servus,

also diese Facebookgeschichten sind ja echt gemein. ich weiß nur dass diese von BobMobile oder auch von Celldorado angeboten werden/wurden. Ich möchte euch einen Webseite zeigen, die euch schnell und einfach den Weg zum Handy Abo kündigen zeigt.

Die Webseite Handy Abo kündigen findet ihr hier: Handy Abo kündigen

da sind noch mehr Anbieter aufgeführt bei den man schnell und übersichtlich sein Abo kündigen kann.


----------

